# Any input on John Soares?



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Has anyone trained their dog with him, or know about him? What has been your experience? would really appreciate any information. PM me please.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

World class trainer. If you have the chance to work with him, GO FOR IT!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Pretty much what Packen said. You can't do much better than that.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

ask lsatov , Journey's owner .

She was lucky to have such a good decoy give the dog a good work out . I was happy that he loved the dog .

I would not hesitate for one minute .


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

+1 for John Soares. Only heard second hand information but what I did hear was VERY positive.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wish he was closer to me . 
have not heard anything but the highest praise for him.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Great! Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

I did a working seminar with him a few years back. He is great!


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone! We finally got to have a lesson with John today. And he is all that everyone has said and more!


----------

